# Rider Feedback



## Zimmermen (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi... I new to the forum so if this is a stupid question please be kind.
In the rider feedback section I just got 57 bad reports all at once. I know this has to be some kind of glitch or something... I have a 4.81 rating and tons of5 star comments in the past month saying the direct opposite.
Question is: who can see these comments?
Can riders see them? Or are they just for admin and partner?


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Zimmermen said:


> Hi... I new to the forum so if this is a stupid question please be kind.
> In the rider feedback section I just got 57 bad reports all at once. I know this has to be some kind of glitch or something... I have a 4.81 rating and tons of5 star comments in the past month saying the direct opposite.
> Question is: who can see these comments?
> Can riders see them? Or are they just for admin and partner?


It must be a glitch in the system. I had 1 negative feedback rating, and overnight it jumped to 67. I'm in the same boat, 4.80 rating, tons of legit 5-star comments left, people always compliment my politeness and how clean my car is, etc. It's bogus... people all over the net today worldwide are complaining about the same issues that happened overnight. I emailed Uber support about mine.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*You better clean up your act.*


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Horsebm said:


> *You better clean up your act.*


You better check your rider feedback to make sure that you didn't get 60+ negative issues reported overnight, out of nowhere, without even driving. Take a look around the internet... It's happened to a lot of a drivers as of today worldwide with no explanation. It's a glitch in the system.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*I'm just being sarcastic.

I thought Uber was a technology company, yea sure.*


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Ah, gotcha. I agree, there are many obvious plus's to the technology behind what we are doing as drivers and accessibility for customers... but I don't like how often the partner app has to constantly be updated (usually happens to me on Thursdays when something goes sideways), and there is a new fix for a previous bug, but at the same time a new bug shows itself. I hope that the platform gets stabilized at some point, and upgrades are limited to OS and security issues only. How this latest thing happened, I really would like to know, considering that the latest issue with feedback is so blatant, but at the same time it is a different number/rate per driver, but very extreme nonetheless.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Had the same thing yesterday.

Out of nowhere,bunch of reports.

Today,they are gone

Now it is saying I must have my first rated trip.
I have over 1,000 rated trips.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> *I'm just being sarcastic.
> 
> I thought Uber was a technology company, yea sure.*


"TECHNOLOGY !"

1 JOB UBER.
YOU HAD 1 JOB.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Mine got "fixed" overnight as well. Back to this:


































Negatives are gone except the one "wrong rider" report which never happened but I got nailed on it anyway, but still buggy... no drivers rated me to compare to anymore. Um, ok...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ptuberx said:


> Mine got "fixed" overnight as well. Back to this:
> 
> View attachment 50766
> 
> ...


Exactly what I have !

"TECHNOLOGY! "


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Exactly what I have !
> 
> "TECHNOLOGY! "


Ha ha ha


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

All the comments past last 3 months are gone! I was planning on reminiscing my Uber days when I retire by reading those nice comments. Total of 11 remain; I used to have 30+ glowing comments!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> All the comments past last 3 months are gone! I was planning on reminiscing my Uber days when I retire by reading those nice comments. Total of 11 remain; I used to have 30+ glowing comments!


UBER WILL STEAL YOUR SOUL !


----------

